# Grace's Strained Peas



## Marrow Man (Aug 26, 2010)

Grace is offering to share her strained peas to anyone who would like a yummy spoonful. Any takers?







The peas are organic, if that sways you.


----------



## rbcbob (Aug 26, 2010)

What a delight to see Grace mastering her spoon. Beautiful child!


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 26, 2010)

Bob, this was the first time with solid foods. We've been giving her barley cereal in milk for a week or so, but this was the first time with veggies. She took the spoon during the feeding and did pretty well with it!


----------



## rbcbob (Aug 26, 2010)

well done!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 26, 2010)

She's a natural.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 26, 2010)

She's appeasing you! ;-)


----------



## Berean (Aug 26, 2010)

She's not only aging fast, she's got your hair, Tim.


----------



## Ruby (Aug 27, 2010)

Precious little girl! and clever, too!


----------



## CNJ (Sep 1, 2010)

Looks like a thriving baby to me! So cute!


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 1, 2010)

OK, we discovered she LOVES butternut squash, but it appears to make her, how shall we say, "irregular." Is this a common problem with that veggie?


----------



## Rich Koster (Sep 1, 2010)

For me, peas = fasting  .


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 1, 2010)

Rich Koster said:


> For me, peas = fasting  .


 
Rich, when she works her way up to White Castle, I'll give you a call.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 1, 2010)

Marrow Man said:


> OK, we discovered she LOVES butternut squash, but it appears to make her, how shall we say, "irregular." Is this a common problem with that veggie?


 
yep.


----------



## Rich Koster (Sep 1, 2010)

Marrow Man said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > For me, peas = fasting  .
> ...


 
They're soft, so it will not be too long


----------



## Idelette (Sep 1, 2010)

She's such a cutie! I'll share peas with her anytime...


----------

